# "Pá" e o seu equivalente no Brasil



## MJD

Se se estivesse em qualquer café em Lisboa, em pouco tempo ouviria frases como as seguintes:  "Eh pá!", "Tu não sabes nada, pá", "Olha p'ra isso, pá!" etc.

Segundo o dicionário da Porto Editora, a palavra "pá" é derivada de "rapaz."  Sempre achei a palavra "pá", tão comum em Portugal, muito interessante.  É usado por todas as pessoas, de todos os níveis da sociedade....jovens e velhos, homens e mulheres, ricos e pobres, etc.  Acho interessante porque nós não temos um equivalente exacto em inglês.  Pois, temos "dude", "man" e outros, mas não se ouve um velhinho a dizer "hey, dude" ao seu neto como se ouve um avô português a dizer "então, pá".

Há um termo equivalente no Brasil...que abrange todos os níveis da sociedade?  Se calhar "cara"?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

"Você" (Você pode me dizer as horas, por favor?)
"O Senhor" (O Senhor por acaso sabe a senha de d. Senhorinha?)
"Cara" (Cara, que cará caro!)

Todas essas formas de endereçamento parecem estar na boca de todos pelo menos por aqui (aqui = Pernambuco).

No Ceará abundam as mais variadas formas de tratamento. "Seu bichim!" "Oi, bichim!" "Baitola!" -- Não conheço todas.

Em SP, provavelmente ouviríamos "Ô meu". Lems, você confirma?

Do carioca eu não sei o que dizer. Do pessoal dos outros estados, idem.

Acho que não existe forma de tratamento (in)formal definida ou consagrada, válida em todo o território nacional; nem uma que prevaleça sobre a outra menos ou mais usada.


----------



## Lems

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Em SP, provavelmente ouviríamos "Ô meu". Lems, você confirma?


Isso é falado por algumas "tribos" geralmente de teenagers. Mais usual ainda é o "mano"... "E aí, mano?" "Tá ligado?" 

Mas nada com a generalidade que o MJD observou.

Lems
____________________
A bolsa alcançou um teto que parece permanente. 
Irving Fisher, Professor de Economia, Yale University, 1929. Poucos dias antes do Crash de 29.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado, Lems.


----------



## caosi

Em bom "baianês" eu diria:

Rapá ou Véi.

"Eh pá!" = " Ô rapá!'"

"Tu não sabes nada, pá" ="Cê não de nada,véi!" / "Cê não sabe de nada, rapah!"

"Olha p'ra isso, pá!" = " Ó paí, véi!"


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo com *caosi* no "baianês"  mas, sendo este um foro com participantes não lusófonos, seria bom esclarecer que
_Rapá_ - corruptela de *rapaz*
_Véi_ (de _véio_) - corruptela de *velho*​Até mais ver


----------



## caosi

Coolbrowne! Valeu pelo comentário, véi!
Hehehehehe...

Prometo mais cuidado nas próximas vezes!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Lá tem primavera pá, cá tou doente
Mande urgentemente um cheirinho a alecrim!!!   

Confesso-me culpada! Uso "pá" a toda a hora!!!

E não dizia o mais importante.... a nova geração já não utiliza o pá tanto assim. A minha filha adolescente é "meu" a toda a hora. Até comigo... 
Na minha geração dizemos bastante, também, "meu" e "minha". Mas o pá é mais universal!
Mas os chavalos agora é "meu", unissexo. Não há "minha"! É tudo meu!! É lixado, pá!!!


----------



## BENTEVI

Aqui no sul (Florianópolis), ouço algumas pessoas usarem muito "véio", mas acho que "cara" é mais comum. Outras mais velhas ainda usam "bicho". Eu não tenho hábito de usar nenhuma dessas. 
Eu não consigo entender muito bem esse uso do "pá" dos portugueses. Parece um marcador com vários sentidos como o "eh" dos canadenses/canadianos.


----------



## Carfer

BENTEVI said:


> Eu não consigo entender muito bem esse uso do "pá" dos portugueses. Parece um marcador com vários sentidos como o "eh" dos canadenses/canadianos.


 
Acho que tem bastantes semelhanças com o '_che_' dos vossos vizinhos argentinos, ou não?


----------



## coolbrowne

Seria talvez influência da televisão do Brasil, pá? 


Atomina said:


> ...A minha filha adolescente é "meu" a toda a hora. Até comigo...


 
Agora, aqui...





BENTEVI said:


> ...não consigo entender muito bem esse uso do "pá" dos portugueses. Parece um marcador com vários sentidos como o "eh" dos canadenses/canadianos.


Pela discussão, parece claro que não é uma "vírgula" genérica como o "eh", mas sim um vocativo. Entretanto, ao contrário de "cara", "bicho", "meu", que demandam um certo grau de intimidade/informalidade (trazendo portanto, o risco de serem considerados ofensivos entre estranhos), o "pá" não tem tais problemas, se é que entendi bem os ilustres colegas d'além-mar.

Cumprimentos
-----------------
Aha! X-post com *Carfer*


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Pela discussão, parece claro que não é uma "vírgula" genérica como o "eh", mas sim um vocativo. Entretanto, ao contrário de "cara", "bicho", "meu", que demandam um certo grau de intimidade/informalidade (trazendo portanto, o risco de serem considerados ofensivos entre estranhos), o "pá" não tem tais problemas, se é que entendi bem os ilustres colegas d'além-mar


 
É essencialmente um vocativo, de facto, mas também é um pouco mais do que isso, um vício de linguagem, uma muleta, não sei bem como chamar-lhe. Apesar de estar muito generalizado, sobretudo entre a minha geração, como muito bem lembrou a atomina, é muito informal. Não é propriamente ofensivo (a menos que a pessoa a quem nos dirigimos seja superior hierárquico ou esteja numa posição social mais elevada, já que o '_pá_' implica pôr o outro ao nosso nível), mas quem abusa do '_pá_' pode ser mal visto em certos meios.


----------



## BENTEVI

coolbrowne said:


> Seria talvez influência da televisão do Brasil, pá?
> 
> Agora, aqui...Pela discussão, parece claro que não é uma "vírgula" genérica como o "eh", mas sim um vocativo. Entretanto, ao contrário de "cara", "bicho", "meu", que demandam um certo grau de intimidade/informalidade (trazendo portanto, o risco de serem considerados ofensivos entre estranhos), o "pá" não tem tais problemas, se é que entendi bem os ilustres colegas d'além-mar.
> 
> Cumprimentos
> -----------------
> Aha! X-post com *Carfer*


 

Sim. "cara, bicho, meu, véio" tem usos mais restritos. 
Não vejo nada parecido no português brasileiro.

BTW: O "eh" dos canadenses (canadianos paras nossos colegas d'além-mar) é bem mais do que apenas uma vírgula genérica.


----------



## Benvindo

MJD said:


> ... usado por todas as pessoas, de todos os níveis da sociedade....jovens e velhos, homens e mulheres, ricos e pobres, etc.  ...
> Há um termo equivalente no Brasil...que abrange todos os níveis da sociedade?  Se calhar "cara"?



- - -
De uso nacional, acredito que não haja. Pelo que percebo, o que temos de mais próximo em termos de generalidade é de uso local: o _tchê _dos gaúchos (estado do Rio Grande do Sul; os gaúchos que o confirmem!)


----------



## brazuca87

O título do assunto me deixou intrigado porque em São Paulo  temos uma expressão que lembra o pá português, mas foge completamente do seu sentido: é a expressão "se pá," que indica possibilidade.

- Ei, vamos no cinema mais tarde?
- Se pá.

Meus amigos de outros estados não conseguem entender a expressão nem por decreto


----------



## caosi

brazuca87 said:


> O título do assunto me deixou intrigado porque em São Paulo  temos uma expressão que lembra o pá português, mas foge completamente do seu sentido: é a expressão "se pá," que indica possibilidade.
> 
> - Ei, vamos no cinema mais tarde?
> - *Se pá.*
> 
> Meus amigos de outros estados não conseguem entender a expressão nem por decreto




Hei,Brazuca87, não tenho certeza,mas parece-me que a expressão " *se pá *" usada por vocês vem do francês:
" *chez pas*" ( pronun: chê pá ) , quem vem de "*je ne sais pas*", que significa "*Eu não sei*".

Abraço!


----------



## coolbrowne

Parece uma possibilidade razoável  porém "*chez pas*" não se aplica:





caosi said:


> ..."*'sais pas*" (pronun: sé pá ) , quem abrevia "*je ne sais pas*"...


"*Chez*" é uma outra palavra, que quer dizer _aproximadamente_ "casa de" ("Allons chez Nicole cet soir", "On a choisi le restaurant _Chez Bernard_", etc.)

Au revoir!


----------



## brazuca87

Bom, não creio que haja influência francesa suficiente para ter sido essa a origem da expressão, ainda mais entre os jovens urbanos de São Paulo; mas a hipótese não é impossível. Vale lembrar que o 'se pá' tem uma conotação mais positiva do que 'não sei'. Está mais para 'talvez sim.'

Outra coisa que se opõe a sua hipótese, caosi, é o fato de pronunciarmos sipá e não sepá; mas, repito, não é impossível.


----------



## djlaranja

Aqui em Pernambuco (sou de Recife), é muito comum os forasteiros estranharem que, mesmo dirigindo-se a uma moça (nunca usem o termo _rapariga_ por aqui, pois tem conotação pejorativa) usamos frases como "Rapaz! Tu nem sabes..." Ou, chamando, sem usar o nome da pessoa: "Ei, rapaz!". Funciona como vocativo e como expressão de espanto, mesmo.

Ou seja, não que a palavra rapaz tenha perdido o significado, mas seu uso muitas vezes é equivalente ao "pá" português. Cá pra nós, sempre achei um tanto próximos os gostos pernambucano e português, aqui e ali, nas expressões que permanecem.

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, por favor, atenham-se ao tópico, o resto será editado!


----------



## caosi

Vanda, Tu ten' razão!
Post excluído!


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Eu moro em São Paulo e uso o 'pá' como giria para muito.
Ex.: Tinha uma pá de gente desconhecida naquela festa.

_Meu_! você tinha que ver! Ele tá tomando uma *pá* de remédio!

Nem imagino do porque a gente diz 'pá' mas eu uso a muiiiiiito tempo


----------



## coolbrowne

Oi *WAMORZINHO* , bem lembrado





WAMORZINHO said:


> Nem imagino do porque a gente diz 'pá' mas eu uso a muiiiiiito tempo


Trata-se abreviatura de *P*orr*A*da, no sentido de "grande quantidade".


----------



## Guigo

coolbrowne said:


> Oi *WAMORZINHO* , bem lembradoTrata-se abreviatura de *P*orr*A*da, no sentido de "grande quantidade".


 
Não seria de algo que cabe numa *pá* (_shovel_)? 

Usamos, aqui no Rio, esta gíria há tempos... mas nunca associada a pessoas e sim a quantidades.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hahaha esta é bem bolada! 


Guigo said:


> Não seria de algo que cabe numa *pá* (_shovel_)?


Mas não foi gol, é aquilo que eu disse mesmo (pense em pronunciar _bem_ rápido, condensando em uma sílaba só). Tinha a vantagem de ser mais aceitável "com senhoras presentes", mais isso deve ser coisa de antigamente. 


Guigo said:


> Usamos, aqui no Rio, esta gíria há tempos... mas nunca associada a pessoas e sim a quantidades.


De acordo quanto a quantidades.  Mas se usa para tudo: "uma pá de gente", "uma pá de trabalho", "uma pá de tempo", etc. Eu tenho quase certeza de tê-la aprendido no Rio quando era estudante lá (sou nordestino). Mas a origem é aquela mesma.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Oi Cool!!!!
Faz uma pá de sentido!
 E Guigo eu uso para pessoas, objetos... tudo.


----------



## MOC

Sem querer ser chato, penso que o tópico era sobre o "pá" em Portugal, e o seu equivalente no Brasil, isto é a palavra que no Brasil fizesse aquele jeito de "!" que o "pá" tem em Portugal.

O significado de "pá" nas gírias brasileiras, talvez já fosse assunto para outro tópico não?


----------



## Alandria

O "pô" dos cariocas não seria equivalente?
Na minha opinião, "rapaz" é perfeito, porém não é usado muito por aqui.
Aqui no ES usamos muito "iá" no final das frases, mas no sentido de "ué", também não serve como equivalente...


----------



## MOC

Agora que sugeriu, concordo.

O "pô" cai que nem uma luva (pelo menos na sua utilização).

Talvez não seja é usado em todo o país, como o "pá".


----------



## ricmacas

brazuca87 said:


> O título do assunto me deixou intrigado porque em São Paulo  temos uma expressão que lembra o pá português, mas foge completamente do seu sentido: é a expressão "se pá," que indica possibilidade.
> 
> - Ei, vamos no cinema mais tarde?
> - Se pá.
> 
> Meus amigos de outros estados não conseguem entender a expressão nem por decreto



Soa-me mais a uma maneira rápida de dizer "Sim pá.", isso seria o que eu entenderia se o dissessem em voz alta, mas é possível que seja do meu ouvido europeu.

Há vários usos, "Eh pá!" (expressão de exclamação/espanto, geralmente com grande ênfase nas vogais, "Eeeeeeh paaaaá!", pode surgir como "Epá", nome de um gelado cá), "Oh pá!" (vocativo, forma emocionada de pedir atenção, pode ser abreviado como "Opá!" ), e também é usado como bordão na linguagem, pegando no exemplo da Priberam, "ele estava a falar, pá, mas não se percebia, pá, mesmo nada, pá". De facto continua a funcionar como uma espécie de_ "vocativo"_ _ao interlocutor _(interjeição), pedindo a sua atenção, na medida em que podia ser substituído pelo mais universal "meu" ou "mano" e manter o significado, (e.g. "Oh meu!", "Oh mano!", "Ele estava a falar, mano, mas não se percebia, mano, mesmo nada, mano"), no entanto, tomando um tom muito mais juvenil/adolescente.

"Pá" é geralmente informal mas é bem tolerado com um grau mínimo de confiança entre os interlocutores, podendo transcender idades e classes sociais. Em contextos informais, quando não se tem a certeza, pessoalmente recomendaria que se evitasse pois tal como qualquer palavra do registo informal, pode sugerir um grau de familiaridade com que o interlocutor pode não ficar confortável.


----------



## Livros&Pareceres

caosi said:


> Em bom "baianês" eu diria:
> 
> Rapá ou Véi.
> 
> "Eh pá!" = " Ô rapá!'"
> 
> "Tu não sabes nada, pá" ="Cê não de nada,véi!" / "Cê não sabe de nada, rapah!"
> 
> "Olha p'ra isso, pá!" = " Ó paí, véi!"



caosi, morei em Salvador por cinco anos e sempre ouvi muito "meu jovem" (dito por pessoas de qualquer idade, dirigido a gente de todas as idades) e "meu rei". Ainda é assim?

Aqui no Rio é uma miscelânea: mano, bro (de "brother"), amigo, véi, rapá etc.


----------



## jabs73

Oi, eu sou o jabs sou natural e moro em São Luis-ma. conhecendo o fórum...
O equivalente do "Pá" aqui em são luis seria, "rapá" e "siô".
falamos muito: "ma rapá" (mas rapaz), "ma siô" (mas senhor).


----------



## xiskxisk

Sempre vi o pá como uma interjeição, do género de ah, eh, oh, etc.

Eh lá! Eh pá! 
 Oh pá! 
Ena pá!


----------



## Alandria

Na Bahia e no Maranhão, estados cuja totalidade da população é negra 97%, eles usam muito "pai".


----------



## cellmaker

coolbrowne said:


> Parece uma possibilidade razoável  porém "*chez pas*" não se aplica:"*Chez*" é uma outra palavra, que quer dizer _aproximadamente_ "casa de" ("Allons chez Nicole cet soir", "On a choisi le restaurant _Chez Bernard_", etc.)
> 
> Au revoir!


Neste caso o "chez pas" não é algo literal mas uma boa aproximação da pronúncia francesa da "je ne sais pas."  (Os franceses não dizem "je ne sais pas" na vida cotidiana.  Eles dizem uma contração, "j'sais pas" que, foneticamente, parece o mesmo do que "chez pas.")  Acho que o OP está a dizer que é possivel que "se pá" foi adoptado do françês e mudou-se pouco a pouco para ter o sentido "talvez."  Se este é possivel, j'sais pas.


----------

